# Roth's Outlaw



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey all, 
well I decided it's high time I contributed something to these forums after asking so many questions and always getting lots of support and help. It's not much, but I figured I should at least post some pics of models as I finish them.

Up first is Big Daddy Roth's outlaw. I got this kit in a lot with a bunch of others. It's really tiny, so I thought hey, that's a quick n' easy one, let's get to it! It's tricky and delicate to work with. At least for me. It was my 3rd kit, after my snap merc police car and Robby the Robot. The decals were also pretty tricky, and it shows in that nasty wrinkle on the back side  The white is Tamiya Pearl White.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Very nice!!!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Very cool!! Well done mate!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Looks great.
Russell


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Love it! 3rd model? Great job!
Chris


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah that one isn't the easiest to build, but you did a nice job on it :thumbsup: Good choice on the pearl white, it looks nice and clean. Thanks for joining in and sharing!


----------



## sidewinder (Jan 29, 2008)

I love Ed Roth's work...you did a great job of honoring him. Very nice work!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Wrinkle? What wrinkle? 

Seriously, nice work! The real 1:1 Outlaw is a smallish vehicle so it kinda makes sense the kit would be on the small side, but that and the sheer number of parts involved doesn't make it any easier to build.

It's interesting that the first photo you posted has the box art in the background, because that was the first thing I thought of when I saw the thumbnail due to the low-angle shot of your build-up. :thumbsup:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

not bad,for a difficult build.


----------



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey guys,
Wow, thanks for all the kind feedback. I was really impressed by the amount of detail in the kit. That, combined with all the tiny bits makes it a really interesting build. As I said, it came with a bunch of other models, and since I actually had a can of pearl white on hand from a few years back when I was working on an R/C sailboat, I figured, why not. The other colour, the blue green, is by Vallejo and brushed on. It's actually dull, when it should be glossy, but oh well. Funny thing - I thought when the manual referenced blue green, it was because they couldn't quite find a name for it. I went to the shop looking for some turquoise when I found out that blue green is an actual colour!
I found it hard to keep a good clean line on upholstery, but it's ok. Didn't paint the gauges on the dash yet, might not bother. Not sure exactly what to glue the windshield supports to, so in the pics they are just sort of posed there.

The build up is quite kool, as it goes together pretty much like the real thing, from the frame up. I like to build to my kits boxart, which is a hangover from my Tamiya R/C car days I guess. Almost forgot about the the trophy and barriers that come with the kit. Not sure about the black/silver suggested in the manual for the trophy, but we'll see.

Cheers guys, thanks again.
Rob


----------



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

Just a couple pics of the frame.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks good! 

I wouldn't have seen the wrinkle if you hadn't mentioned it.

~RK~


----------



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks! I've heard of different decal set solutions, but have been too lazy to explore them. That's one model that probably could have benefited from it.


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

nasty toe out u have on that ride


----------



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

ouch!


----------

